# Big Magnolia



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Sliced up a big Magnolia tree that had grown together and back apart again, forming a big "H". We are makeing matching confrence tables with this set.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, that is a BIG magnolia...

Stuff sure makes some pretty lumber though.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Seeing a tree sawn like that is sure a first. I bet it will look great.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That sure was an "ugly" beast on the outside...it looks much better inside


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's pretty cool alright. I hope you'll get to post some pictures after it's made into a table.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Big magnolia*



Daren said:


> That sure was an "ugly" beast on the outside...it looks much better inside


Were you talkin bout the outside of the tree or what was standin beside it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Oh yeah,heck of a find :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

The woodsman said:


> Were you talkin bout the outside of the tree or what was standin beside it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Just to clear things up, I'm the one in the middle.:laughing:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

that's too cool,:yes::yes:can't wait to see the tables:thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't know that straw hats were permitted anywhere north of the Mason Dixon. :laughing:



L


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Always thought that was the PA/MD Border............ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Dang it your right, I guess the straw hat is appropriate.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Nate1778 said:


> I didn't know that straw hats were permitted anywhere north of the Mason Dixon. :laughing:
> 
> This was actually in Knoxville, TN, but I have seen more than my share of the "straw hat wearin' " type up here on Maryland's eastern shore.


----------

